
Unfixable security flaw found in Intel chipset - ajaviaad
https://m.techxplore.com/news/2020-03-unfixable-flaw-intel-chipset.html
======
raxxorrax
Never got a sufficient explaination why I would need a security engine in the
first place.

My cpu being uniquely identifiable may be interesting to intels support, but
certainly not me as a user.

From wikipedia:

> The IME is an attractive target for hackers, since it has top level access
> to all devices and completely bypasses the operating system.

If a security expert could elaborate why I shouldn't see this as a complete
disaster? Should I buy AMD or do they have the same bad ideas?

~~~
jlokier
> Should I buy AMD or do they have the same bad ideas?

Buying AMD won't help with this sort of problem.

AMD Platform Security Processor:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/AMD_Platform_Security_Processo...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/AMD_Platform_Security_Processor)

"The PSP is similar to the Intel Management Engine for Intel processors."

It is an ARM core on the side, and AMD does not release source code for what's
running on it. Reverse engineering efforts exist:
[https://github.com/PSPReverse/PSPTool](https://github.com/PSPReverse/PSPTool)

